

GFS: Evolution on Fast-forward - helwr
http://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=1594206

======
l0stman
This article has been discussed before. The last submission is only 20 days
old.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1191534>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=757204>

